# rodeos



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

how do i do rodeos? just do a backflip of my shoulder so i can flip and spin at the same time??


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

well first of all are you trying a frontside or backside rodeo?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd suggest learning underflips before going to rodeo's it'll get the feel of the flip and spin down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

um id be flipping off my right so whatever that is. 

i barley know what an under flip is so if u could explain what one is.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

If your thinking about huckin' yourself off a booter with the intention of landing a rodeo, the last place you want to be looking for advice is on the internet. Any rider with the ability to preform these kinds of tricks could tell you that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can backflip off your heels right?


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You can backflip off your heels right?


I laughed. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you for sharing that you have the ability to laugh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

haha yes i can


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

CheckMySteez said:


> If your thinking about huckin' yourself off a booter with the intention of landing a rodeo, the last place you want to be looking for advice is on the internet. Any rider with the ability to preform these kinds of tricks could tell you that.


im looking for tips and procedures to help me land it better and easyer


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ok if you can throw a backflip off your heel when you're approaching the lip start to spin a 180 off your heels and then drop into the back flip and grab melon when inverted at about 90 degrees look for your landing and let the spin finish out and let go of the melon. That's an underflip, from there it's just taking it to 5.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Back Rodeos are pretty easy especially off smaller jumps. Here's what you do. You need to learn backflip barrel rolls. To make it a rodeo you just add back 180 to the barrel roll. Dont throw your back shoulder because it will just throw you off your axis. But get the back barrel roll down first. You'll see what I mean when you do.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

so is an underflip just rolling back without changing the way you're facing?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

nos said:


> so is an underflip just rolling back without changing the way you're facing?


No it's a backflip with a 180. You just don't initiate the flip part till you're at 90 degrees.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

oh so go 90, flip, and go 90 again to come out switch. 

what would a move like this one be called? YouTube - Barrel Rolls (Under Flips)

also, what's the easiest inverted maneuver to start. i know its different for everybody. i can do front and backs on a tramp and into water.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i was always told when doing underflips and rodeos that you want to do at least a 540 so it makes it look more smooth. i was also taught that the differences between a underflip and a backside rodeo was that in a bs rodeo your pretty much driving the front knee towards your back shoulder and in a underflip it would be the back knee to front shoulder. obviously its more complicated then that but thats just to help you get an idea of the direction of the spin.

though these are just things that i gathered over the years from other freestyle coaches so i have no idea how accurate it is

YouTube - Switch Underflip and Backside Rodeo
heres a youtube vid i found of the tricks, not very well but you can def tell what hes doin. it seems like he only did a 180 with the underflip too so i guess thats all you need. he does the underflip first then the rodeo incase you werent sure


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow you guys are making this way more complicated than it is. If you don't know what a barrel roll is maybe you shouldn't even be thinking about trying a rodeo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

*Rodeo 5's*

So this is a trick i'm trying to get at the moment in the park.

There's a few ways to do rodeos in my understanding. 

Like any spin, you can spin them off the heels or toes, it's totally down to personal preference. I'm trying to do them off my toes cause I reckon it's easier to set a good platform to jump off with your toes.

I learnt "wild cat" backflips (like a cartwheel motion) and "tame dog" front flips (again, like a cartwheel motion).

I think that backflips are easier than front, but your less likely to land on your head doing a front flip.

My mate, who is a freestyle coach and great rider, says to approach like a backside 180, throw a "wild cat" off your toes, when your upside down grab melon and turn your head towards your back shoulder to spot your landing. You'll see the landing pretty early in a rodeo.

That's what i'm gonna try. I can land back and front flips pretty consistently now. I'll let you know how I get on next time I go riding. In my head i've got it.


----------

